# Hello from Italy



## Ivano (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello everyone, I write from Italy.
I own dozens of mice, but I can not define what type or color they are.
I hope you can help me
Ciaoooooo


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Ciao, buon giorno  Post pictures and we can see


----------



## RebelWolfChris (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Ivano, welcome to the boards! Yup post away and we'll take a look


----------

